
CSS Tip: Add Line Height to Body - AllThingsSmitty
http://allthingssmitty.com/2016/12/26/add-line-height-to-body-copy/
======
jrfarina
Line height isn't really solved by a one size fits all solution. Each font
size should have it's own line height that is proportional to the size of the
text.

